# 'Just a dog'



## Bandicoot (Mar 8, 2007)

Hello dearest friends,

It's been a while... a funny old few weeks; you know how it is sometimes. I may not have been posting but I have been reading, and am, as always, so moved and inspired by the wisdom and empathy shown here. Warm and fuzzies to everyone for being fabulous as usual!

I thought those of you with furbabies (not just dogs to those lovely ladies with horses, cats, rabbits etc!) might like to read the following. I saw it posted on the door of our local vet's practice the other day:

_ *Just a dog*

From time to time, people tell me, "lighten up, it's just a dog," or, "that's a lot of money for just a dog." They don't understand the distance traveled, the time spent, or the costs involved for "just a dog." Some of my proudest moments have come about with "just a dog." Many hours have passed and my only company was "just a dog," but I did not once feel slighted. Some of my saddest moments have been brought about by "just a dog," and in those days of darkness, the gentle touch of "just a dog" gave me comfort and reason to overcome the day.

If you, too, think it's "just a dog," then you will probably understand phases like "just a friend," "just a sunrise," or "just a promise." "Just a dog" brings into my life the very essence of friendship, trust, and pure unbridled joy. "Just a dog" brings out the compassion and patience that make me a better person. Because of "just a dog" I will rise early, take long walks and look longingly to the future. So for me and folks like me, it's not "just a dog" but an embodiment of all the hopes and dreams of the future, the fond memories of the past, and the pure joy of the moment. "Just a dog" brings out what's good in me and diverts my thoughts away from myself and the worries of the day.

I hope that someday they can understand that it's not "just a dog" but the thing that gives me humanity and keeps me from being "just a man." So the next time you hear the phrase "just a dog." just smile, because they "just don't understand."

Author Unknown _​
Lots of love to everyone,

B xxxx


----------



## Myownangel (Aug 24, 2005)

Ahhhhhhh... I echo the sentiments, but with 'Just a cat' (a maine **** to be precise!)
Bernie x


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Waaaah.... thats beautiful!
My dearly departed dog from many moons ago now was not 'just a dog' to us; neither are our two cats!
Thank you for sharing B - hope you're ok.
Love
Emcee xxx


----------



## Yamoona (Nov 7, 2005)

How beautiful. I shall keep that one.

x


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi everyone,

top stuff Bandicoot - in my case 'just two dogs!'

love,

MM xxx


----------



## Ribeena (May 1, 2007)

Hi,
thanks - really enjoyed reading 'just a dog' - it says so well what we think but never write.

ribeena  
dogsx2  catsx2  all lovely furbabies


----------



## Ermey (Aug 17, 2004)

In my case, I get sick of people thinking 'its just a rodent'! When my wonderful fur-baby ( a degu, for anyone who's heard of them) died recently I found people that understood the importance of a dog or a cat couldn't understand the way this little creature had become so important to me.

I truly believe that all animals have the capacity to reward you. My fur-baby was one of the smallest, but boy, did she have huge personality, huge energy, lots of needs, and she filled a massive part of my life. She was so small, but the bond between us was so big. She looked to me for everything, and in return she taught me how to get out of bed in the morning when times seemed so dark, she made me laugh at the smallest things, and brought me out of myself when I was at my lowest. She showed me how much joy there is in the simplest things...like cuddles, and a good feed! I miss her so much.

This probbaly sounds like a batty old obsessive, Im not, honestly! But all my pets have been of the small kind, and they are so overlooked. If you only invest some patience and time into them, they have so much to teach us. Outside in my garden now I have two very fat guinea pigs who are filled with such delight and joy and being able to eat grass in the sunshine that they keep hopping and leaping in the air!


----------



## solitaire (Mar 26, 2007)

I can really relate to this thread. My lovely dog is a child substitute and I make no secret of it. I agree with you Ermey - we used to keep long-haired guinea pigs and they are the sweetest little fur-babies! We bred them (had 9 at one point  ) and the babies come out like miniature adults - furry, eyes open and squeaking! Adorable. On a summer's evening we loved to sit outside and watch and listen to them. When they escaped (as they frequently did) the dog would find them and gently place a paw on them to stop them from going any further!

The saddest thing for me was when we lived briefly in rented accommodation. I came back from work one day and found that someone had been into the garden and moved the run away from the cage. There was one left in the cage, and evidence that a couple had been killed. We found another one just dead in the garden. I was heartbroken.   How could anyone be so cruel? No-one understood why I kept crying.

Pets get under your skin, don't they, each has their own personality and unique habits. They always listen, never judge and know instinctively when you need a cuddle  

Solitaire
x


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Nothing huge to add except to say there for me there is no replacing the genuineness of the love and warmth my dogs give me when I sit with them on the step for a cuddle...

MM xxx


----------

